# how to de-squirrel?



## yooperdave (Dec 14, 2010)

well aren't i the lucky one?  i have a red squirrel comming into my attached garage and ending up in the attic.  the red squirrel has been lucky so far as i have only seen him during the day once.  i want to give him a dose of  "lead poisoning" but he hasn't kept our scheduled appointments...go figure.  live trap and d-con hasn't worked yet so if you have any sure fire suggestions, i will try them. thanks, eh?


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Dec 14, 2010)

Put up a bird feeder. You know the little bastidge will find it. Patience, a safe backstop and .22- dun


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 14, 2010)

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> Put up a bird feeder. You know the little bastidge will find it. Patience, a safe backstop and .22- dun


 thought about that but there is someone more important than i that doesn't want a bird feeder in this yard....go figure, huh?  animal lover, but not for the birds i guess!


----------



## loon (Dec 14, 2010)

had a problem awhile ago and they sure do make a mess of someones attic  :shut: got lucky one day and seen how they were getting in, so i grabbed a few cold ones one afternoon and the 22 ...
only took about 20 min and out he came... game over  ;-P 

the little hole in the house has been fixed and still on a nice Sunday afternoon i grab a couple cold ones and the 22, and i relive that happy day  :cheese:


----------



## JustWood (Dec 14, 2010)

Double or triple layer some paper towels. Put some sunflower seed in the center and wad the whole works up. Put in box trap 4 bait. NO squirrel can resist a meal and a blanket! They love paper for building nests.
If'n dat dohnt worx.
5 gallon bucket 1/3 water with access ramp to top of bucket. A handfull of sunflower seeds in water and squirrel thinx he hit paydirt. Jumps in and the fat lady sings!


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd like to see the squirrell that couldn't jump out of a 5 gal bucket. I've used that trap for mice and rats, but squirrels and possums could get out of that no problem. Also squirrels are a PAIN in the BUTT to catch and then try and kill and the suckers have fangs like you would not believe, and they sink them riiiight into the crack of your thumbnail. Little bastards. 

I second the idea of a bird feeder and a .22. Nobody said you have to leave the bird feeder UP there. Get some stale pieces of bread, coat them in peanut butter, and then roll them in seeds and put them wherever you think you can get a clear, safe shot. 

~Rose


----------



## woodmeister (Dec 15, 2010)

suet. It's not as messy as a feeder- works for peckerwoods to.


----------



## semipro (Dec 15, 2010)

We've caught them in our attic using a live trap baited with peanut butter.


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 15, 2010)

thanx for all the ideas.  the bucket wouldn't work because the water would freeze and of course those red commies would be able to get out of a 5 gal...  i will try the sunflower seeds and paper toweling and probably resort to the bread and peanut butter at a temporary feeder site unbeknownst to you know who.. and yes i know how the bite of a squirrel feels... the buggers drive their teeth in so far that their gum lines leave marks on me!  next question...anyone know what squirrel pelts are fetching these days???


----------



## Freeheat (Dec 15, 2010)

I had one fall down the chimney years ago. squirrel's are very destructive and Not covered by insurance. 22 and a bird shot load works great.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 15, 2010)

The bucket method worx. You just gotta get the water level right. Dohn't uze those sissy sawed off mud pails either!


----------



## lobsta1 (Dec 15, 2010)

In my squirrel battles through the years, I have found that they keep a regular schedule. I had one 1 that used to come in every afternoon at about 4:20. This was in December so it was getting dark about that time. One day I set up behind my truck at about 4:10 & right on schedule he showed up & a .177 cal. took care of him.
Al


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 15, 2010)

Live trap with peanut butter . . . they love that peanut butter . . . usually I provide some crackers for them as well . . . figured saltines and peanut butter go pretty well together.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 15, 2010)

Some polypropylene glycol in place of water cures the freezing issue for the bucket trap. If you use PEG you can dump it after th squirrel is caught as its non toxic.


----------



## briv (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha, this thread reminds me of my grandfather.  He HATED squirrels in his yard.  He used to set up live traps for the grey squirrels and when he caught them he painted their tails red before relocating them.  That way he could tell which ones were getting back to the yard.  No sure how long the paint stayed on the tails but he was convinced it worked.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 15, 2010)

Nothing better to eat than local free range squirrel burgers........

No additives except lead   ;-)


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 15, 2010)

shoot them in the head with your small caliber projectile of choice, and then:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI5I4tdoAGs


----------



## woodchip (Dec 15, 2010)

I want to try some of that Squirrel Country Sausage too, but my first priority is to get that "Good Ole Boy's Country Game Cookbook".

Something else to add to my Christmas wish list


----------



## mayhem (Dec 16, 2010)

Might take awhile, but it'll be all the more satisfying.


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 16, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Might take awhile, but it'll be all the more satisfying.



a picture's worth a thousand words???


----------



## Later (Dec 16, 2010)

We could eat all winter - if we didn't have neighbors.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 16, 2010)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> We could eat all winter - if we didn't have neighbors.



air rifles come with supressors nowadays 
Gamo Whisper is the one that comes immediately to mind....


----------



## btuser (Dec 16, 2010)

Nothing beats the bucket of death.  

Nothing.

It can wait forever, even when there's no beer.


----------



## loon (Dec 16, 2010)

btuser said:
			
		

> even when there's no beer.



 :bug:   :cheese: 


loon


----------



## dvellone (Dec 19, 2010)

A rat trap is the way to go. I've had them try to get into my attic a few times and when that red squirrel gets it into it's little one-track mind that it wants in there's no deterring it. I've seen them chew through 1" pine siding. Once in, the damage they can do would put a vandal to shame, not to mention the fire hazard when they go for the wires. 

It's a curious thing - I've got lots of them around here and for the most part they show no interest in the house, but every once in a great while there will be one that shows a single-minded determination to get in and will work tirelessly to make it's dream happen. 

I've no interest in relocating them since they're so territorial you'd just be causing it's or another squirrel's demise anyhow. Just screw that rat trap to the outside wall and bait it with some peanut butter. Nice last meal.


----------



## CALJREICH (Dec 19, 2010)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> thanx for all the ideas.  the bucket wouldn't work because the water would freeze and of course those red commies would be able to get out of a 5 gal...  i will try the sunflower seeds and paper toweling and probably resort to the bread and peanut butter at a temporary feeder site unbeknownst to you know who.. and yes i know how the bite of a squirrel feels... the buggers drive their teeth in so far that their gum lines leave marks on me!  next question...anyone know what squirrel pelts are fetching these days???



use antifreeze. If he doesn't drown in it maybe he will drink some and die.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 20, 2010)

Skip the anti-freeze . . . go right to the good stuff . . . the Jim Jones Purple Kool-aid.


----------



## itsanaddiction (Dec 29, 2010)

dvellone said:
			
		

> A rat trap is the way to go. I've had them try to get into my attic a few times and when that red squirrel gets it into it's little one-track mind that it wants in there's no deterring it. I've seen them chew through 1" pine siding. Once in, the damage they can do would put a vandal to shame, not to mention the fire hazard when they go for the wires.
> 
> It's a curious thing - I've got lots of them around here and for the most part they show no interest in the house, but every once in a great while there will be one that shows a single-minded determination to get in and will work tirelessly to make it's dream happen.
> 
> I've no interest in relocating them since they're so territorial you'd just be causing it's or another squirrel's demise anyhow. Just screw that rat trap to the outside wall and bait it with some peanut butter. Nice last meal.



+1 
Rat trap from Home Depot & peanut butter. I've harvested enough squirrels in the last few years to send the tails in to a lure company and get a free fishing lure. After I finally pulled the soffit board down, i found three full sized garbage bags of sh*t they had stuffed in my house. Everything from the decon bags I tried to tampons (???). WTH? Rat Traps, that's the ticket...


----------



## loon (Dec 29, 2010)




----------

